# Today is...................



## RCastillo (May 27, 2003)

According to Lord Sidious, my birthday! The Big 48! Leave the cash gifts on the way out after the party, Thanks!:asian:


----------



## webpage20022003 (May 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> * Leave the cash gifts on the way out after the party, Thanks!:asian: *



just want to say Happy birthday to you. You have many cash gifts?

may be you and I hook up later for some COLD beer, what say you?

of course, you pay


----------



## RCastillo (May 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by webpage20022003 _
> *just want to say Happy birthday to you. You have many cash gifts?
> 
> may be you and I hook up later for some COLD beer, what say you?
> ...



Thank you! Ok, I pay!


----------



## KenpoDragon (May 27, 2003)

You know what that means, at my old school your birthday age meant how many times the black belts got to pound on you, anyone for The Ring of Fire???? Seriously Happy Birthday Mr.Castillo!!!!!!

:asian: :asian: :asian: :asian:


----------



## RCastillo (May 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoDragon _
> *You know what that means, at my old school your birthday age meant how many times the black belts got to pound on you, anyone for The Ring of Fire???? Seriously Happy Birthday Mr.Castillo!!!!!!
> 
> :asian: :asian: :asian: :asian: *



Thanks, and OUCH!:anic:


----------



## J-kid (May 27, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 27, 2003)

:redeme: Happy B-Day!


----------



## satans.barber (May 27, 2003)

Happy Birthday Mr. Castillo!

Ian.


----------



## c2kenpo (May 27, 2003)

Happy Birthday MR. Castillo!:ubercool:


----------



## Robbo (May 27, 2003)

Happy B-Day

Note I said 'B' NOT 'D'  

Rob


----------



## Kirk (May 27, 2003)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Jill666 (May 27, 2003)

:cheers: 

:drinkbeer 

:ladysman: 

Enjoy yourself!


----------



## KenpoGirl (May 27, 2003)

It's your Birthday???   Way Kewl.

Have a great day Ric, hope your students don't give you a hard time.  

Dot


----------



## Michael Billings (May 27, 2003)

Have a happy Birthday Ricardo.

Oss!


----------



## Kalicombat (May 27, 2003)

Happy Birthday Ricardo!!!!!!

DONT STARE AT ALL THOSE CANDLES, IT"LL HURT YOUR VISION,


Have a Good Day.....

Gary Catherman


----------



## tarabos (May 27, 2003)

some special birthday wishes from your favorite puppet dog!







"have a great 48th B-Day...for me to poop on!

i kid...i kid....  "

HAPPY BIRTHDAY! :cheers:


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (May 27, 2003)

Happy Birthday to You,
Happy Birthday to You, 
You're Older than I am,
Go Have a Cold Brew! 

And many mooooooore!

Older than dirt, but not older than RCastillo,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## Sigung86 (May 27, 2003)

Happy Birthday old Friend!  :lol:

May you live as long as you want to, and may you want to as long as you live! :asian: 

Dan


----------



## RCastillo (May 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tarabos _
> *some special birthday wishes from your favorite puppet dog!
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, whose gonna argue with a Rotwieller?


----------



## RCastillo (May 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sigung86 _
> *Happy Birthday old Friend!  :lol:
> 
> May you live as long as you want to, and may you want to as long as you live! :asian:
> ...



Thanks!:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (May 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Randy Strausbaugh _
> *Happy Birthday to You,
> Happy Birthday to You,
> You're Older than I am,
> ...



Just need my daily dose of steroids from the Goldendragon, to get me going again!


----------



## Seig (May 28, 2003)

I tried to call, but there was no answer.  Did the candles set the house on fire?


----------



## pineapple head (May 28, 2003)

Have a great birthday MR. Castillo.
48 years.....hey you are only 12 years older than me!!!!:boing2: :drinkbeer


----------



## D.Cobb (May 28, 2003)

Congratulations on celebrating, the 27th anniversary of your 21st birthday.

Oh by the way, you are 10 years older than me.

--Dave

:asian:


----------



## KenpoTess (May 28, 2003)

I hope you had the best Birthday Yet Ricardo   I had puter issues  yesterday so am kinda late with my good wishes,  but here is a Birthday smooch for ya.. *Smooch*   

Tess


----------



## KenpoGirl (May 28, 2003)

hey Tess, good to see you again.  Where've you been?


----------



## RCastillo (May 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I tried to call, but there was no answer.  Did the candles set the house on fire? *



Yep, the Fire Dept beat you to it!


----------



## RCastillo (May 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I hope you had the best Birthday Yet Ricardo   I had puter issues  yesterday so am kinda late with my good wishes,  but here is a Birthday smooch for ya.. *Smooch*
> 
> Tess *



Thanks, but now Master Seig will come looking for me! 

BTW, we've missed you! Hope you're back now!


----------



## RCastillo (May 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D.Cobb _
> *Congratulations on celebrating, the 27th anniversary of your 21st birthday.
> 
> Oh by the way, you are 10 years older than me.
> ...



Gee.....Thanks!


----------



## RCastillo (May 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pineapple head _
> *Have a great birthday MR. Castillo.
> 48 years.....hey you are only 12 years older than me!!!!:boing2: :drinkbeer *



Thanks! With that being said, I'll just reach for the remote, sit back, and watch an episode of "Kung Fu!"


----------



## RCastillo (May 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *:redeme: Happy B-Day! *



Great, where's my FREE Ikko patch?


----------



## KenpoTess (May 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *hey Tess, good to see you again.  Where've you been? *




Hey Dot  Thanks.. though I'm gonna be gone again for a bit.. Michael and I are moving Sunday and well I've been doing the packing thing..soooo  after I get unburied from boxes and we get our cable turned on (supposedly Monday) I'll be back 
Take care!




> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Thanks, but now Master Seig will come looking for me!
> 
> BTW, we've missed you! Hope you're back now! *



Master Seig is always keeping an eye out on you Ricardo 
see above Post to Dot.. not back yet.. but hopefully soon..


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 28, 2003)

Well happy belated birthday!  Another year older, Huh?:soapbox: . Sorry I didn't post sooner but I've been busy doing some spring cleaning the last 4 days then I didn't turn my computer on for a couple. Sooooooooo, I have some catching up to do.


----------



## RCastillo (May 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Well happy belated birthday!  Another year older, Huh?:soapbox: . Sorry I didn't post sooner but I've been busy doing some spring cleaning the last 4 days then I didn't turn my computer on for a couple. Sooooooooo, I have some catching up to do. *



Thanks for the memories!


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Thanks for the memories! *



Are you trying to make fun of me?


----------



## RCastillo (May 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Are you trying to make fun of me? *



Bolo no make fun, Bolo only fight!


----------



## Seig (May 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Thanks, but now Master Seig will come looking for me!
> 
> BTW, we've missed you! Hope you're back now! *


Nah, I'll let the birthday peck on the cheek pass.


----------



## Brother John (May 28, 2003)

Hope you had a great one!!!
Your Brother (I want a corner piece of cake)
John


----------



## RCastillo (May 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Nah, I'll let the birthday peck on the cheek pass. *



Whew, I was worried!


----------



## RCastillo (May 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brother John _
> *Hope you had a great one!!!
> Your Brother (I want a corner piece of cake)
> John *



Thanks! It's sugar free, though!


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Bolo no make fun, Bolo only fight! *



That's fine.:shrug:


----------



## Brother John (May 29, 2003)

> Thanks! It's sugar free, though!



Good, twill help me to retain my girlish figure. :mst: 
your Bro
John


----------



## Seig (May 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *That's fine.:shrug: *


I wanna be there for that.  I want to see if Old Age and Treachery will prevail against Youth and Speed.


----------



## KenpoTess (May 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I wanna be there for that.  I want to see if Old Age and Treachery will prevail against Youth and Speed. *



Ahems.. What's Youth have to do with Speed??  *looking at my hands* and my birth certificate..


----------



## Seig (May 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Ahems.. What's Youth have to do with Speed??  *looking at my hands* and my birth certificate.. *


Well, you are younger than Ricardo, and you type 118 wpm...you tell me, dear.


----------



## KenpoTess (May 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Well, you are younger than Ricardo, and you type 118 wpm...you tell me, dear. *




Pfffffffffts..............


Ok Dear.. time to go make dinner.. Come along.........


----------



## Seig (May 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Pfffffffffts..............
> 
> 
> Ok Dear.. time to go make dinner.. Come along......... *


See what a slave driver she is??????


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I wanna be there for that.*



Cool, We'll do it hopefully in Sept. if I can get out there.



> I want to see if Old Age and Treachery will prevail against Youth and Speed.



:EG: Youth will prevail!!!!!......The question will be::::::Will he be ready for my back knuckle, axe kick, & jump spin back kick??:ultracool


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *See what a slave driver she is?????? *



Uh huh!:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (May 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Cool, We'll do it hopefully in Sept. if I can get out there.
> 
> 
> ...



Bolo shoot you down when you in air!:samurai:


----------



## RCastillo (May 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *See what a slave driver she is?????? *



Hope she'pulling you by the ear!


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Bolo shoot you down when you in air!:samurai: *



As Jim Kelly once said:

"I'll be too busy looookin' goooooood"


----------



## RCastillo (May 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *As Jim Kelly once said:
> 
> "I'll be too busy looookin' goooooood" *



Well, as it was once said, "He who hesitates, meditates in a horizontal position." SGM Ed Parker


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Well, as it was once said, "He who hesitates, meditates in a horizontal position." SGM Ed Parker *



Yes, Orange belt saying #10.


----------



## Seig (May 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Hope she'pulling you by the ear! *


Dang near, she did not find it nearly as amusing as I did.:rofl:


----------



## D.Cobb (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Cool, We'll do it hopefully in Sept. if I can get out there.
> 
> 
> ...



No Sir! Ultracool, is when you can throw all 3 techniques at exactly the same time! 

--Dave

:rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D.Cobb _
> *No Sir! Ultracool, is when you can throw all 3 techniques at exactly the same time!/B]*


* 

I'll try to work on that:rofl:*


----------



## Kenpomachine (May 31, 2003)

FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS


----------



## Klondike93 (May 31, 2003)

Better late than not at all..... Happy B-day RCastillo, you've only got me about 5 years   



:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kenpomachine _
> *FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS *



Thank you!:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> *Better late than not at all..... Happy B-day RCastillo, you've only got me about 5 years
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you Sir!:asian:


----------



## Quinn-child (Jun 1, 2003)

Well, happy birthday, then!  If I had any money, maybe I'd be able to give you some ^-^;;

Today is...applesauce day!

Osu - :asian: 
Quinn


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Quinn-child _
> *Well, happy birthday, then!  If I had any money, maybe I'd be able to give you some ^-^;;
> 
> Today is...applesauce day!
> ...



Cool, I love applesauce! Thanks:asian:


----------

